# Freehand MX Pfade anpassen



## Das ypsilon (30. März 2004)

Hallo ersteinmal!

Habe heute das Forum hier entdeckt und von daher erstmal Hallo an alle!

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe die angehangene Grafik  erstellt und ich beckomme die Pfade nicht so hin das Sie für einen Plottdruck geeignet ist.

Mein Hauptproblem ist wie editiere ich Pfade, ich meine damit es sind einige Pfade vorhanden die man eigentlich nicht benötigt und die würde ich am liebsten einfach "Weckradieren" aber das schein irgendwie nicht zu klappen (Bin halt ein  auf dem Gebiet aber das kann sich ja ändern ).

Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte währe nicht schlecht. Ich währe schon über ein paar links zu dem Thema in denen sich auch ein Anfänger reinlesen kann sehr dankbar.

Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## butrov (1. April 2004)

HI,

bin zwar auch ncht gerad die Leuchte in Freehand, aber du kannst doch eigentlich mit dem Werkzeug Teilauswahl (weißer Pfeil) die Sachen markieren die du nicht mehr haben möchtest und dann einfach die Entfernen-Taste drücken, oder verstehen wir uns falsch?!


----------

